

Ask HN: How to get workers for my crowdsourcing site? - jorgecurio

I am thinking of launching a crowdsourcing site that requires workers to install a chrome extension, so far none of the existing crowdsourcing networks allows this, as it goes against their TOS.<p>So my plan is to build my own crowdsource using PyBossa, an open source platform.<p>I immediately stumble upon some big problems.<p>- Where do I get workers? Like 100 to start with.
======
quantisan
Sounds like a job for Amazon Mechanical Turk. If it's more complex work, try
odesk.com for freelancers.

~~~
jorgecurio
Amazon Mechanical Turk would be perfect but being Canadian, I am not allowed
to submit HITs on it.

The thing that concerns me about odesk is that I need to 'hire' group of
people that will do the job as soon as it's available.

I'm trying to find materials on all the logistics of creating my own pool of
workers ready to do my bidding.

~~~
tejasm
try microworkers.com?

